# Full Moon



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

So.... who got screwed by the full moon last night?

We did. Only saw about 30 ducks flying this morning where there were thousands last night.

Saw many on the water on the wayback into town. Left the decoys and will try this evening.


----------



## johnsd16 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ha, blame the moon...a lot easier than blaming Steve. I heard a blind deaf guy with one leg riding with a lady in a smart car shot a limit of ducks today in nd.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Yup...noticed the effect with the Ducks! The geese still showed and were very timely to DIE!!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

We did!

32 mallards and bonus teal by 10am. Stop 3 short cuz im a conservationist. Ducks are only moving 1/2 mile to feed at max.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The geese were heading out to the fields at sunset last night...... Didn't come off the water till about 1 1/2 hrs after sunrise and flew over everyone that had a setup. If you have the option a evening hunt would probably be most productive right now.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

We have been hosed 3 times over the past week ... I'm going fishing until the cold front moves in mid week.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

It is hunting. Combination of heat, full moon and no damn wind made for inconsistant hunting. Notice one major feed where most of the birds walked out of the pond and into the field. Fluttering 20-30 yards was a long flight in that field. Must of been 500 geese and 1000 mallards ...

Sunday morning skyblasters seemed to be our biggest issue.

Still killed plenty of birds every day.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

blame the full moon huh. that doesnt do anything. shot a 5 man limit of geese and ducks.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Hunt the afternoon until sunset.

Or hunt water/loafing spots.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

ValleyHunter said:


> blame the full moon huh. that doesnt do anything. shot a 5 man limit of geese and ducks.


If you don't think the full moon effects field hunting...You haven't been hunting very long! I chose the bluebird weekend to chase Smallies and they we're on the bite! Should get better by next weekend in the field!


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

I purposely hunted saturday afternoon/evening. Most of the birds came out to feed with plenty of shooting time left.

Been burned before on morning hunts after a full moon, not this year.


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

Agreed. Afternoons are where its at during a full moon. No question.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

ValleyHunter said:


> blame the full moon huh. that doesnt do anything. shot a 5 man limit of geese and ducks.


Good for you!!! You must have been the BEST hunter in all of NoDak last weekend.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

Rick Acker said:


> ValleyHunter said:
> 
> 
> > blame the full moon huh. that doesnt do anything. shot a 5 man limit of geese and ducks.
> ...


I have hunted with a full moon hundreds of times, not one time have i ever said, "its because of the moon"


----------



## wissota13 (Jul 16, 2012)

ValleyHunter said:


> Rick Acker said:
> 
> 
> > ValleyHunter said:
> ...


There are between 10-13 full moons per year and only 3-4 of them will occur during hunting season so to say you've hunted hundreds of them would imply you've hunted every full moon during the last 25+ years?

My experience with full moons definitely depends on weather, the colder it is and harder it's been to get to the food the more the full moon seems to effect waterfowl.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ValleyHunter said:


> blame the full moon huh. that doesnt do anything. shot a 5 man limit of geese and ducks.


Bustin a roost?

The moon does affect birds in different ways. Last year for the last week of the waterfowl season the birds would eat all night with the full moon, go back to the roost right before sun and wouldn't come back till 30 minutes after sunset. So yes the moon does affect the birds. Somes it does and sometimes it doesn't. You have ALOT to learn.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

In light of his posts over the last couple of months, I only see two possible scenarios here.....either

A. ValleyHunter is wise beyond his years as it pertains to formulating an internet forum bit, and is doing a masterful job

OR

B. We found our village idiot for the next year or so. Seems that's about all the longer these guys usually last before they either figure it out or leave due to abuse.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

hahahahahahaha! i was only saying, in my time hunting, i have never had a bad field hunt when there has been a full moon.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

FLOYD said:


> In light of his posts over the last couple of months, I only see two possible scenarios here.....either
> 
> A. ValleyHunter is wise beyond his years as it pertains to formulating an internet forum bit, and is doing a masterful job
> 
> ...


I'm going with B. He's a tool.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ValleyHunter said:


> Rick Acker said:
> 
> 
> > ValleyHunter said:
> ...


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

FLOYD said:


> In light of his posts over the last couple of months, I only see two possible scenarios here.....either
> 
> A. ValleyHunter is wise beyond his years as it pertains to formulating an internet forum bit, and is doing a masterful job
> 
> ...


Sweet! Can we buy him one of those pointy hats that looks like an upside-down ice cream cone? Then put a big, fat "Foiles" sticker on it, so we know just how awesome he is at killing waterfowl.


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

I'll throw in $20....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Where do I send the check?


----------

